
Hyundai shows all-new electric SUV with 497-mile range - okket
https://www.autocar.co.uk/car-news/motor-shows-ces/hyundai-shows-all-new-electric-suv-497-mile-range
======
print_r
I just don't see Fuel Cells winning at this point. Primarily because we have
yet to find a way to create hydrogen fuel without using natural gas.

------
btian
It's fuel cell, not EV.

~~~
jaclaz
Isn't it still an electric vehicle, but not battery powered?

Let's settle for FCEV:

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fuel_cell_vehicle](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fuel_cell_vehicle)

------
kmbd
it's ~800 km, in scientific unit of measurement.

